# Audio x inc ( project Black!) build,



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Stay tuned! 
This truck is getting a lot of work and changes


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

hmmmmm subscribed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup. Subscribed.

I notice there's some posters missing from that wall...


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Love these trucks and y'alls work. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

sub'd. shop does look different than last time I was there.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sub'd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Subscribed for some excellent work by a great shop


----------



## Fade2Black93 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah Im always in for a Steve Cook build.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve, Are you gonna go total Ape **** on this build?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed, and I have no clue what so ever as to what was on the wall before lol.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Truck is gutted!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Doors deadened


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

my new fab shop


----------



## mean ss (Oct 28, 2009)

sub'd I just started putting some gear in my 99 2dr today too


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That new shop section turned out AWESOME!


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

this is gonna be awesome! im subbed


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the shop looks awesome. i am very jealous!!!

cant wait to see what insanity you guys turn out this time!


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Steve, why am i not helping out on this???


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Your fab shop looks like it's about the same floorspace as my whole 2-bay shop. lol

Jay


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

I love the router tables. Are they made out of what I think hey are?


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

sub'd, i have aways liked those 2 door tahoes.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

gutted and cleaned


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

new carpet and wires ran


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Power run under frame?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes we ran the power under truck its on 33s and the 0 ga is to hard to hide inside


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

pics under the pathfinder?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Thinking about all frame my self. But I put it in steel coated flex.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Updates?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Getting back on this today !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Dome mid pods


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Before


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

after


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 12voltlife (Sep 24, 2013)

cant wait to see where this is going!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

What size mid?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Morel 3 way


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

nice way to do mid


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Mocking up the sub box


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

What is it gonna be home to?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sub'd..


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

aaaaand sub'd


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

starting to glass today


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What is that, 18oz cloth?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

almost looks like kevlar


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Kevlar is yellow.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like Knytex

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah it's knytex or some other thick assed cloth for sure...some heavy cloth.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Loving those pods. What material did you use?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

morel mid bass in doors


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

more glass in box


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the pods for those 3's are absolutely gorgeous man! incredible work!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

This weather is killing me! Can't get going on this with all these delays;(


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that and know your pain. I wanted to take a trip up that way just to stretch out the legs on my system, and see some friends. They've encouraged me even with my awd strictly winter set up not to come North.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

the custom IA sub


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought they were no chrome and no BS?


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> I thought they were no chrome and no BS?


Heheh

FWIW the 18 Flatlyne I put in my friends Trailblazer sounds fantastic. He's missing all the space he lost by putting a 5 cubic foot box in the back. He was considering selling it a little while back. I may pick it up and put it in my 24 cubic foot HT sonotube


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I thought they were no chrome and no BS?


....and no CF....oh well, does look very nice and I'm sure he did a great job building it, his work seems to speak for it self.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I thought they were no chrome and no BS?





Kevin K said:


> ....and no CF....oh well, does look very nice and I'm sure he did a great job building it, his work seems to speak for it self.


he did say custom... maybe the owner requested to have it built that way:shrug:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was just messing...they seem to have dropped the no chrome, no carbon fiber, no BS slogan though. Nick is a cool guy and makes some nice woofers.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

sub box internals


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Still lots of molding off the face of the box


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

dash trim


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I keep meaning to make a jig to router out the openings in those dash pieces.
Did you have a jig, or are you doing them one-off?

Jay


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a jig , then I fill in sides with ABS


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Lookin damn good. That black strip you used? Is that just adhesive backed thick foam? Where do you source that..


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks to me like rubber pipe wrap from the plumbing isle of lowes, ill let the man answer however.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ it does, that would work cut down in to 1" wide strips to stay flexable. You would have to add the double sided adhesive tape to that as there is only one strip at the closing end of pipe insulation. Ive used something similar years ago at work. It was really thick and would bounce right back after pushing on it. (Used on a bag making machine to apply glue on a camed roller) no clue where we were getting it tho. I guess grainger or msc may carry something like it. Its certainly thicker than weather stripping.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Rubber pipe insulation tape, there it is, adhesive backed and everything. I just used 2 packs in my truck behind trim panels and such. Be wary that stuff is hard to get off.

#idontwanttothreadjacksorry


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

It is foam seal tape


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. What are you wrapping that enclosure with?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Black vinyl, carpet on the bottom and suede on the top


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That should look great. Which filler do you prefer?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Sonus fillers!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Me to. I really like their stuff! Very easy to work with.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mids







mids


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

no kidding


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Like a walk in the park..lol

Looks great!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting place for the mids


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

What brand glue are you guys using that is red? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The glue is the blood of 10,000 virgins!! 
Lol willson art 950


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmmmmm..virgins.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

What vinyl are you using?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

port


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

That's artwork there, not a port. Excellent work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that's really cool.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, that's artwork! 
And that box is very sexy looking


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Again Steve, what name brand Vinyl is that please? Thanks. That would match what im wanting to do 100%


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Bel-3316 Blackbeard from Masco


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

we have the fire ring!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Bel-3316 Blackbeard from Masco




Thanks a bunch Steve ^.

Sub looks really cool. Owner should be stoked.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

dash trimmed for DDin


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


>


Hey Steve, this is a bad-A sub box. You do some freakin awesome work. I assume this is just for a daily ride? Is this the only sub in this big truck?

-Juan


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this was Fun!! Not!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

suede headliner in


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice, and I can see it will only get better.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Whew, aren't we the fancy ones lol. Honestly that is a really nice job that you've done on that headliner.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

x2, genuinely amazing work!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

A pillars


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

With the head unit, the doors, sub enclosure and now headliner all look exquisite, can't wait to see how the amp presentation is gonna be like.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

morel tweets


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow dude just wow love it


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

How hard was that headliner ? Looked liked old lining was baked on


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Time to work on amp cover panel


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Holly **** that is bad ass how are those amps?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

top view


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Still have to put carpet on and fin, out around the amps and add the leds


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy crap... that looks insane. Awesome work Steve.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Really nice Steve!! It looks awesome.


----------



## UPSTATENYER (Nov 1, 2013)

audioxincsq said:


> Time to work on amp cover panel


When you are making this pass on the router in pic 5, try making a pass first with a 1" tall and 12" long strip of formica in between the bearing and the template.
This will get you within a 32nd of an inch and give you a final pass that will be near perfect. It will help you from getting blow out on pieces you are edge lighting or polishing.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

suhweeeeet!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Lights!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

sexy


----------



## dame-on (May 9, 2013)

The texture on vinyl is awesome. I want that!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

where can i get the suede you used steve?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The start on the custom center Consol


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking awesome buddy!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

lots of detail going into the Center console


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Didnt see that one coming..lol

Looks great!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I was not expecting that. Way cool

please show a picture of the leds in place on the trim panel, would like to see how that works together


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

carpet on the amp cover


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

leds


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Where did you pick up the expander bit? Been looking for one but havent been successful.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont know much about LED especially in car. Do they come with a transformers for our 12v world?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont know much about LED especially in car. Do they come with a transformers for our 12v world?


Most of the led strips and such already have the resistors built in for use on 12v.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ great, now I have to use some..lol

Ive seen alot of it used and I always thought most of it looked like garbage. Steve is accenting the interior with it very well, in a manner that gives me alot of bad ideas actually.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^ plenty at pep boys, autozone, o'reilly's


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

cheaper by the reel on ebay


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^^ the main reason Im not liking the console in my truck, it doesnt look like that one :laugh:

Well done sir!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG, I can say honestly that I am not one to show what's been done audio wise in my cars, but this makes me want to so bad. That just took it to a whole new level.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> OMG, I can say honestly that I am not one to show what's been done audio wise in my cars, but this makes me want to so bad. That just took it to a whole new level.


I like it because its a little flashy, but its not just a metal flake painted fiberglass behemoth with chrome subs sticking out. Nice balance.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovin it! Is that painted plexi for the pin stripes in red down each side?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now this is something that I would swap my ram center console out for in a heartbeat. Especially if there could be a downward facing 12" subwoofer to bring the pain.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to know what you used for the curved center piece. Is that like low heat plastic with some bondo work?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup the top was made with 1/8" black acrylic heated and shaped, the red is 1/4"acrylic painted red , the arm rest will be stitched


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

audioxincsq said:


> Yup the top was made with 1/8" black acrylic heated and shaped, the red is 1/4"acrylic painted red , the arm rest will be stitched


Ill have to play around with some of that. I learned on this last one that stitched it the way to go, I had the machine all set up then just decided to pull it into shape, it pulled back :laugh:

Im stealing some of what I see here, hope you dont mind


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

red stitched?


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

audioxincsq said:


>


Very nice looking console.
Can you tell me, when you create secondary side trim panels like you did in these photos covered in vinyl, do you have them secured with screws on the back side of the trim pieces inside the console ?

Thank you


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow.

Is this going to be at any of the upcoming shows and if so, which ones?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mids







tweets


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice stitching on arm rest, whole install is great


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

What sewing machine did you use? I assume you're doing all your stitching your self.. Looks amazing man!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks great. Awesome work as always


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Happy customer










Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

all the way around awesome install


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why don't you answer any of the questions people have asked?
Do you just ignore all these people and post your pics?
Maybe you pm them? Maybe not


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

That is one awesome install. I hope that the customer likes it and that it sounds as good as it looks. I personally like the amp and sub enclosures. The detail that you put into them is astonishing.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you, the truck is heading to paint shop now and should be ready for the low life show in Leb, ten, 


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## thebetaproject (Oct 17, 2009)

Quite intrigued by the placement of mids in the door like that, how did the imaging work out? 

Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Really excellent work there, sir ! That center console is a thing of beauty.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you, I loved working on it and it sounded great!


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Why don't you answer any of the questions people have asked?
> Do you just ignore all these people and post your pics?


Looks like you nailed it.
This is a community geared at helping each other by sharing our experiences good and bad.
Why not answer the questions? What is there to hide?
I don't see any special proprietary stuff to protect, just good craftsmanship.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Got to see this Saturday at the show in Lebanon. It's insane!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry if I didn't answer all your questions, we have been really busy! We do our best to try to make everyone happy and help out . I am more then happy to help anyone out with install tips and tricks , just ask anyone that knows me. If you have any Questions just PM me and I'll be more happy to answer thank you 


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Please Answer my pm's Steve. It's been months.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ha ha ^


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Great attention to detail for sure.


----------

